# alle sue radici



## Maria_del_Valle

"Mentre apparecchiavo la tavola, udivo la voce di Isabella prendere i toni dei vari personaggi della storia, imitare l'ululato del lupo selvaggio che richiamava Buck *alle sue radici*, le urla terribili dei padroni dei cani che frustavano le bestie per farle correre sulla neve."

Mientras ponía la mesa, oía la voz de Isabella tomar los tonos de varios personajes de la historia, imitar el aullido del lobo salvaje que  llamaba Buck en sus raices, los gritos terribles de los dueños de los perros que azotaban a las bestias para hacerlas correr sobre la nieve" 

¿Qué quiere decir con "en sus raices"? gracias


----------



## Larroja

Buck è il cane protagonista di "Il richiamo delle foresta", sicché le sue radici,_ sus raices_, sono la foresta, la natura selvaggia, la vita libera e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Larroja said:


> Buck è il cane protagonista di "Il richiamo delle foresta", sicché le sue radici,_ sus raices_, sono la foresta, la natura selvaggia, la vita libera e chi più ne ha più ne metta.


 Non l'ho capito... vuoi dire che si chiama Buck nel posto dove abitava?


----------



## Larroja

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Non l'ho capito... vuoi dire che si chiama Buck nel posto dove abitava?



Significa, creo, que Isabel imitaba el aullido del lobo salvaje que a Buck le recordaba sus raices.


----------



## Neuromante

No dice "en sus raíces" si no "*A* sus raíces"
¿Más claro ahora?


----------



## MOMO2

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "Mentre apparecchiavo la tavola, udivo la voce di Isabella prendere i toni dei vari personaggi della storia, imitare l'ululato del lupo selvaggio che richiamava Buck *alle sue radici*, le urla terribili dei padroni dei cani che frustavano le bestie per farle correre sulla neve."
> 
> Mientras ponía la mesa, oía la voz de Isabella tomar los tonos de varios personajes de la historia, imitar el aullido del lobo salvaje que llamaba Buck en sus raices, los gritos terribles de los dueños de los perros que azotaban a las bestias para hacerlas correr sobre la nieve"
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir con "en sus raices"? gracias


 
"Sus orígenes".


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "el aullido salvaje que retrotraía a Buck  a sus raíces"


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

A ver que tal ahora: "escuchaba la voz de Isabella tomar los tonos de los varios personajes de la historia, imitar el aullido  del lobo salvaje que se llamaba Buck anteriormente...(ahora supongo que tendrá otro nombre, no conozco el cuento de este lobo).


----------



## chlapec

Maria_del_Valle said:


> A ver que tal ahora: "escuchaba la voz de Isabella tomar los tonos de los varios personajes de la historia, imitar el aullido del lobo salvaje que se llamaba Buck anteriormente...(ahora supongo que tendrá otro nombre, no conozco el cuento de este lobo).


 
No. 

1) "...adoptando las voces de los diversos personajes"

2) Explicación con recreación literaria: Buck es seguramente un perro del trineo. Un lobo salvaje, allá en lo alto de la montaña, aúlla. El perro Buck lo escucha, y piensa: el lobo me llama para que vuelva al lugar al que pertenezco, para que recupere mis orígenes de animal salvaje (el perro procede del lobo)

Propuesta de traducción de la segunda parte: ...del lobo salvaje reclamando a Buck el retorno a sus raíces/orígenes..."


----------



## ursu-lab

No, Maria, attenzione, non vuol dire quello che hai scritto.
L'ululato del lupo chiama, cioè RIEVOCA a Buck (ricorda, fa venire in mente, risveglia, o quel che ti pare) le sue radici. In altre parole, Buck si ricorda di appartenere alla stessa famiglia dei lupi, in lui si risveglia l'istinto animale che l'accomuna ai lupi.
Le sue radici, le sue origini... 
Un consiglio: Jack London è un classico della letteratura universale ed è stato sicuramente già tradotto in castigliano chissà quante volte, forse se hai tutti questi dubbi sarebbe meglio che consultassi una delle traduzioni già pubblicate.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Un consiglio: Jack London è un classico della letteratura universale ed è stato sicuramente già tradotto in castigliano chissà quante volte, forse se hai tutti questi dubbi sarebbe meglio che consultassi una delle traduzioni già pubblicate.



Quello volevo dire, in spagnolo _Il richiamo della foresta_ s'intitola _La llamada de la selva_ o anche _La llamada de lo salvaje_, e già il titolo dovrebbe farti capire di cosa si sta parlando. Se proprio non vuoi leggerti il libro, che è bellissimo, almeno la trama...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

ok, grazie, cercherò il libro.


----------



## 0scar

Ah, con razón me sonaba conocido, este es el autor de Colmillo Blanco, otro perro compañero de Buck.


----------



## abbott

Es interesante como: "_Il richiamo della foresta_" se puede traducir tambien como: "El reclamo de la foresta" , "El reclamo del bosque", "el llamado de la selva". Hay que tener en cuenta que el español es muy vasto y poseé sinónimos tantos o más como en otros idiomas.  Por ejemplo: Larroja tradujo bien: "La llamada de la selva" indicando las diferentes formas en que podemos traducir y usar el español.


----------



## 0scar

El problema es que el título en inglés es la _Llamada de lo salvaje/silvestre._
No dice bosque  y menos  selva,  ya que se trata de perros de trineo.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> El problema es que el título en inglés es la _Llamada de lo salvaje/silvestre._
> No dice bosque  y menos  selva,  ya que se trata de perros de trineo.



Prima che vi scaldiate troppo, preciso che un problema non c'è: _La llamada de la selva_ e _La llamada de lo salvaje_ non sono traduzioni mie, ma i titoli ufficiali del romanzo di London nelle edizioni per il pubblico ispanico. E la chiuderei qui per non andare fuori argomento.


----------

